# Low height seed head grass identification



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

Can you please help me identify this guy. He's been sprouting in my lawn and at only 3.5" tall is producing seed heads.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

POa Triv i would say. Maybe KBG. We would have to see the ligule but the strong midrib line would suggest triv vs kbg?


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

That's POA Annua


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

thats poa annua

you need ethofumesate herbicide

I sprayed my lawn with prograss and noticed poa dieing already after about 72 hours. Cant wait to get home today and see the progress


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

thank you!


----------

